# please help !!!intel g33/31 express chipset family



## samiko (Feb 2, 2009)

hi

i bought call of duty 4 and i have a massage " video card driver does not support vertex shader "

how can i fix that?

my video card is " intel g33/31 express chipset family "

how can i upgrade it to fit for this game
i hope that you answer me sooon !!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

only fix for that is to get a dedicated video card.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

your video card is built-in your motherboard, so it does not support vertex shader, as Pharoah said you need to get a dedicated video card to be able to play the new games.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Intel graphics = worst graphics ever


----------

